# Syrian Refugees: This Is Where They Are Headed



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like TX, AZ, CA and Michigan getting screwed the worst for this batch of terrorists. Curious that a large number were not headed to the DC beltway?

http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/user5/imageroot/2016/08/27/refugees%20acceptance.png

Obama Admits 10,000 Syrian Refugees: This Is Where They Are Headed | Zero Hedge


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Clinton's already looking for Michigan to put refugees to work over Citizens.

VIDEO ? Bill Clinton: Rebuild Detroit with Syrian Refugees - Breitbart


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I just placed a call to the refugee center in my state, got an answering machine, IF they call back I'm planning on asking the the number they are taking in, as a citizen and taxpayer, I have a right to know.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I just placed a call to the refugee center in my state, got an answering machine, IF they call back I'm planning on asking the the number they are taking in, as a citizen and taxpayer, I have a right to know.


Don't worry, if Clinton is elected POTUS, you will have thousands living all around you.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My gov used my money to import 100k and it continues to use my momey to pay for them. Country is going to shit Liberal government is going to ruin us.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Country is going to shit Liberal government is going to ruin us.


That is the goal. Ruin the country and the people. The elites do not care who they have for slaves and bringing in foreigners at your cost that do not hold any loyalty to the Constitution will be less reluctant to shoot and kill you when the time comes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny the liberals scream and yell about rights for women and gays but are hell bent on importing as many Muslims as possible as their gestapo. Wonder when the traditional demonic rat supports will realize that in screwing the right, they screwed themselves.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Funny the liberals scream and yell about rights for women and gays but are hell bent on importing as many Muslims as possible as their gestapo. Wonder when the traditional demonic rat supports will realize that in screwing the right, they screwed themselves.


Cognitive dissonance me boy! They can not see let alone accept reality and what the future holds depending on choices. There are many, many, many sheeple that will only see the light when they experience fear and tragedy.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Why aren't people protesting this?


----------



## barev (Aug 29, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Why aren't people protesting this?


They've been brainwashed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

O' great, just what Michigan needs is more muslims. As long as they stay to the South, leave the north to us.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

ACM (American Citizens Matter)


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Why aren't people protesting this?


They are, I just sent this message to my Michigan state governor at this link:

Snyder - Contact the Governor

Mr. Snyder, 
Just saw an online article that you let in Obama's Muslims. How can you co-operate with that mans Muslim agenda? The Muslim religion is not compatible with western values.

Yeah, we have a lot of Muslims in Dearborn but most have been born here and have been acclimated to our society. Never mind that they do have Sharia in their community. Not officially though.

Another note, ISIS has stated that they have implanted Jihadist with the refugees. When you watch the news or see pictures of refugees what do you see? You see men of military age.

Sir, if you allow this to continue then I cannot vote for you or your successor. I am sharing this on social media and with any news articles that I can find.

If you care about America and Michigan then stand fast and say NO! Be a patriot.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> That is the goal. Ruin the country and the people. The elites do not care who they have for slaves and bringing in foreigners at your cost that do not hold any loyalty to the Constitution will be less reluctant to shoot and kill you when the time comes.


Not sure ruining the country is the goal as they have to live here too. Rather I think they do it to keep us busy over here while they pull sneaky crap over there. It's like 3 card monty. Make us keep our eye on the left hand while the right hand screws us.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Why aren't people protesting this?


How racist of you! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure ruining the country is the goal as they have to live here too. Rather I think they do it to keep us busy over here while they pull sneaky crap over there. It's like 3 card monty. Make us keep our eye on the left hand while the right hand screws us.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Nah, ruining the country is the goal. The elite already live separate in their secure palaces, that they could care less about you peasants.


----------



## barev (Aug 29, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Nah, ruining the country is the goal. The elite already live separate in their secure palaces, that they could care less about you peasants.


I can't figure out their end game though. Import "refugees", gain power, make money, then what? What kind of a world are their children and grandchildren going to grow up in? Their little gated community won't be around for too long once shit hits the fan.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Its all fun and games until people start getting shot in the face...and I mean those who are playing the manipulation game.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

This was their response:

Thank you for your recent correspondence sent to Governor Rick Snyder. As a member of Governor Snyder’s staff, I am responding on his behalf.



The Governor has never indicated that refugees from the Middle East or other parts of the world are not welcome in Michigan. Earlier last fall, in response to requests from members of the Commission on Middle Eastern American Affairs as well as many community leaders, he expressed support for an increase in federal refugee placements into Michigan. The Governor has asked the federal government to pause in the discussions on expanding the refugee placements. Those refugees who have already cleared the screening process will find no better home than Michigan. The Governor still maintains that Michigan should hold off on expanding the refugee program until the full resettlement process is completely reviewed.



We remain in on-going, constructive dialogue with the federal government and other state governors, of both political parties, on this topic. The Governor hopes what will come out of this is procedures for resettlement that will be better communicated and more understood by all of us. The spirit of America is to be a welcoming place. Immigration is how we built – and how we keep building – the greatness of our country and our state.



Again, thank you for taking the time to share your concerns with our office. Should you have any further comments, questions or concerns regarding this or any other state-related matter, I’ve included my contact information below.



Sincerely, 





John D. Byrd II 

Constituent Relations Division

Executive Office of Governor Rick Snyder

517.335.7858


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> O' great, just what Michigan needs is more muslims. As long as they stay to the South, leave the north to us.


Hell , we don't want them here . Send them to Africa .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

World integration for the NEW WORLD ORDER.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> Hell , we don't want them here . Send them to Africa .


like alot of countries over there, they didnt want them


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

barev said:


> I can't figure out their end game though. Import "refugees", gain power, make money, then what? What kind of a world are their children and grandchildren going to grow up in? Their little gated community won't be around for too long once shit hits the fan.


I recommend that you research UN Agenda 21/2030 for a clearer idea on the end goal. Basically the end goal is for there to be a much smaller world population (about 500 million world wide), to have all of these people living in mega cities, to have all other land set as off limits for humans or otherwise restricted/limited access and to otherwise control all aspects of human life, including what you eat, what you see/hear/learn in books, media and school and what are acceptable uses of your time as a human. While the masses are trapped in this cage, the elites are free to do whatever they wish. No Constitution and no real personal freedoms for the masses.


----------

